# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Ejam uz izstādi paskatīties, ko vajag ražot ;)

## Raimonds1

Ķīpene
http://www.bt1.lv/?link=00800004&subid=1430

----------


## Vikings

Bija riktīgi labais! Baltic Industry, kas notika pirms kāda mēneša bija galīgi garām salīdzinot ar šobrīd notiekošo TechIndustry. Šoreiz bija gan Tevalo, Argus gan arī Festo, kas nebija BI. Par CNC runājot biju pirmās dienas vidū, tā kā vairumā mašīnu vēl bija apstrādājamas sagataves, kuras frēzēja, virpoja, zāģēja... Ir salīdzinoši daudz elektronikas firmas, tā dēļ vien ir vērts aiziet. Interesants bija Omron stends, piemēram, industriālie vadības slēdži, kurus jau kādu laiku meklēju, tagad atradu, ja vien cenas neatbaidīs.
Vispār jau gāju arī zagt idejas CNC mašīnas konstrukcijām - ļoti interesants un tajā pat laikā vienkāršs instrumentu mainītājs ir HAAS frēzei. Njā, ļoti patika mazās gravēšanas mašīnītes.

Starp citu, viena Lietuvas elektronikas firma meklē pārdevēju jaunatvērtai pārstāvniecībai Latvijā, tā kā varat pieteikties pie PAK - Omron izplatītājiem.

Ā jā starp citu, pie Tevlo stenda var apskatīties uz Vinchi dzīvajā. Joks.  ::

----------


## kakjis

es atplēstām ačtelēm nolūrējos uz Roland MDX-40 darbībā... 

Velns, ja varētu izdomāt kā to naudiņu atsist atpakaļ, tad toč nopirktu...  ::    Diemžēl man tāds verķis būtu nepieciešams tikai kā palīglīdzeklis citā biznesā un tad jau tos 5200 EUR dabūt atpakaļ ir grūtāk. Par cik nekādas milzīgās tirāžas ar tādiem verķiem taisīt nevar, tad pašam īsti nav ideju, kur un kādus pakalpojumus piedāvāt, ja tāds aparāts mājās uzrodas...  ok, ir suvenīru kantori, bet kas vēl? Kam vēl interesētu? Lūdzu, ja nav grūti, idejas ir wellcomētas!  ::

----------


## valmet

Kakji, es tev tev par to naudu uztaisīšu 2x lielāku un 2x ātrāku galdu ar visu pjezoskaneri.

----------


## LED

naudu var atsist aatri! tik jaaizgravee klishejas 100 latniekiem  ::

----------


## Vikings

Ar 100Ls klišejām būtu pagrūtāk, bet mašīnu atstāt uz nakti gravējot vienlatniekus gan var.  :: 

Starp citu, izstādē ir arī roboti no robotu sacensībām un dažus no tepat forumā redzētajiem var redzēt arī dzīvē.

----------


## Epis

ja kāds grib varu pastātīt konkrētāk par izgudrojumu, pirmstam es pāris reizes esu minējis kad es esu kautko izgudrojis bet neko konkrētāku rakstījis es nēsu, vienīgi vikingam esu stāstījis, un arī rādījis  ::  bet tas bīj jau pasen.

----------


## GuntisK

> ja kāds grib varu pastātīt konkrētāk par izgudrojumu, pirmstam es pāris reizes esu minējis kad es esu kautko izgudrojis bet neko konkrētāku rakstījis es nēsu, vienīgi vikingam esu stāstījis, un arī rādījis  bet tas bīj jau pasen.


 Nu pastāsti gan...  ::

----------


## kakjis

> Kakji, es tev tev par to naudu uztaisīšu 2x lielāku un 2x ātrāku galdu ar visu pjezoskaneri.


 A pa cik tu uztaisītu tādu pašu? cik tur sanāk pilnam 3D - 3 vai 4 asis?

----------


## valmet

Vispār vēl jautājums - tajos 5200 eiro viņiem ietilpst arī pjezoskaneris un griežamā ass, jeb tas ir par pliku 3 asu, jeb 2,5d frēzeri ar Rolanda programnodrošinājumu? Raksturojumā teikts, ka spindles jauda ir 75W, tas nozīmē, ka neko cietāku par mīkstu koku nevarēs normāli pafrēzēt.

----------


## GuntisK

Izrādās, ka skaners būtībā nav nemaz tik sarežģīts. http://cnc-stanky.narod.ru/Scaner.htm  Daudzi skaneri kuri tiek pārdoti EBajā un CNC daļu veikalos ir parasti- kontakta tipa. Pie mums skolā gan ir īsts -pjezoskaners. Interesanta mantiņa.  ::

----------


## Epis

man jau 3 gadus ir viena gatava ideja kas stav plaukta un par protatipa produktiem talak ari ticis nebiju jo vienkarši nav naudas tiem starta apjomiem, un otra proglema jau ir tie patenti taja nozare ir šausmiga konkurence (globala) un visi konkurenti ražo taivana un tas produkts ir BMX ritena rumba, kuras galvena ipašiba ir liela ass stipriba pie minimala svara un neviena cita konstrukcija nevar sasniegt tik augstus raditajus pirms tiem 3 gadiem mana rumba bij pasaule viss vieglaka un vis stipraka starp tam kas vispar tirgojas un padomajiet cik daudz naudas vareja nopelnit (miljonu mierigi!)
pat labakas rumbas ar titana asim kas maksaja virs 200$ (pie 300$) nestaveja klat!! tik genials ir mans izgudrojums taja laika un tika uztaisitas 10 protatipa rumbas 5priekšejas un 5 aizugurejas lai parbauditu savu teoriju un iztestetu uz izturibu un vel jo projam dažas rumabs ripo kautkur pa latviju. 
viens ari bija aizbraucis uz arzemem ar riteni uz kura bija mana rumba un visi vietejie protams ka brinijas, pat jauca ara bet ta ari neko nesaprata (prats pa isu) 
Un 3 gadu garuma BMX industrija nav stavejusi uz vietas daudz kas ir mainijies bet tapat neviens vel šito konstrukciju nav atklajis, taka man jo projam ir liels potencials nopelnit baigo naudu bet ne tik lielu, jo ta starpiba vairs nav tik dramatiski liela, jo vin ir optimizejuši to pašu veco konstrukciju lai nonemtu maximali svaru un atstatu kautcik sakarigu izturibu + izturigaki metali.

pa 3 gadiem esu jau samierinajies ar to kad nekadus miljonus es ar to nenopelniju, bet es vienalga nēsu atmetis domu kādreiz uztaisīt to pēdējo protatipu sava prieka pēc un vēl kādam ietirgot  :: 
vecās fotogrāfijas īsti nevarēju atrast bet atradu vienu tādu kā papīra bukletu kuru mēs draugiem izdalījām kad uztaisījām primās protatipus un tur ir smuki nofoķētas abas rumbas, man vēl uz sava riteņa priekšā stav sava rumba un aizmugurējai arī vaidzēja būt ja kādam intresē varu nofoķēt. 
[attachment=0:2oqdz74v]Rumba_resize.JPG[/attachment:2oqdz74v]
Attēlā varat izlasīt no kādiem metāliem tā ir taisīta un arī kopējo svaru un salīdzinājumam pirms 3 gadiemvieglākās BMX rumbas priekšējās kas bīj domātas priekš vizināšanās pa parkiem svēra pie 250-300 gramiem un aizmugurējās ar titāna asi bez zobrata virs 350 ar metālu 450 tad salīdziniet cik liels tehnologīskais pārākums ir manai konstrukcijai, šodien jau taisa priekšējās uz 210gramiem, bet tas vienalga ir tālu līdz 185 (to svaru var nolais mierīgi līdz 160). un tās 210g ir baigi švakās rumbas.

----------


## dmd

intereses pēc varētu nosvērt rumbas ar ko krievi kādreiz olimpiādēs brauca. krieviem šajā jomā arī viss bija ok.

----------


## Epis

Tās jau ir Trases rumbas viņiem ass ir pat no alumīnija ja šitai asi uztaisītu no alumīnija tad viņa svērtu 100gramus   ::  
to es esu jau sen izrēķinājis.

Varu piebilst kad es ar savu pirmo minī virpu biju izvirpojis visas detaļas tikai vītnes es iegriezt nevarēju, soļu motori nesinhronizējās ar glvenovārpstu un jau 2 gadus es mācos elektroniku un programmēšanu tikai lai iegrieztu to sūda vītni   :: 

[attachment=0:3ppgujaf]CNC.cut. 5.JPG[/attachment:3ppgujaf] 
ar šito pašu mazo virpu es arī izvirpoju daļu metāla ass, kas ir ļoti ciets matreāls, protams padeve bīj baigi mazā un virpojās viņš man kādas 15 minūtes, pēctam kad bīja 1,5Kw jaunā virpa tad es ar 0,4mm padevi un 2,5mm dziļumu to visu varēju izvirpot kādās paris minūtēs (no ārpuses) skaidas lodoja pa gaisu tākā maz nelikās! bet vītnes tāpat nebīja.

----------


## GuntisK

A redz kā-un Tu Epi vēl klusēji! Tātad viss tas sākās ar (ne)parastām riteņu rumbām?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kakjis

> Vispār vēl jautājums - tajos 5200 eiro viņiem ietilpst arī pjezoskaneris un griežamā ass, jeb tas ir par pliku 3 asu, jeb 2,5d frēzeri ar Rolanda programnodrošinājumu? Raksturojumā teikts, ka spindles jauda ir 75W, tas nozīmē, ka neko cietāku par mīkstu koku nevarēs normāli pafrēzēt.


 skaneris atsevišķi un griežamā ass arī atsevišķi...  ::  

Varbūt, ka ir vērts apspriest sīkāk par kādām naudām valmet vai kāds cits būtu gatavs uzmeistarot kaut ko... jo teikšu kā ir 5K EUR man nav un manam biznesam ir pilnīgi nelietderīgi iepirkt to verķi... taču virs 1K Ls gan varētu runāt, iespējams, ka pat vairāk...  ::   Biznesa piedāvājumus var izteikt tepat un uz meilu martins.klavins@gmail.com

----------


## Raimonds1

kāds pamanīja SIA Ignera  skrūves/

http://1189.lv/lv,search:query,query:ignera
http://mamma.com/Mamma?utfout=1&qtype=0 ... +guideways

----------


## Raimonds1

starp citu, ELKO Mūrmuižas ielā Valmierā 7. un 8. dec rīko metināšanas paraugdemonstrējumus.

----------


## marisviens

Vairaakas reizes te tiek atkaartots jautaajums par mistiskajiem 5200 euro.. Ko iisti par sho naudu paardod? kaada firma, vai internetaa aparaatu var aplukot?

----------


## GuntisK

Runa ir par šitādu: http://www.signcom.se/Content/ProductIm ... _mdx40.jpg

----------


## Epis

> Runa ir par šitādu: http://www.signcom.se/Content/ProductIm ... _mdx40.jpg


 par 5200eiro mierīgi var nopirkt labāku frēzi nekā tā mazā, kautvai to nelielo hoby frēzi ar epoksīda kompozīt matreāla pamatu kura maksāja kautkur pie 600$ (linku es te šajā forumā jau bīju licis bet tagat esu aizmirsis kā to firmu sauca)  un + visi motori draiveri apmēram vēl tik pat un tad vēl klāt ja piemēt kādu kustībs kontrolles ierīci katukas jēdzīgs jau sanāktu. 

ja kas tā epoksīd kompozīta bāzes sastāvdaļas un tehnoloģija kā to visu uztaisīt cnc zonas topikā jau ir kādu laiku novesta līdz galam tur jau čaļi lej savu jauno iekārtu pamatus  ::

----------


## kakjis

Labi, ja jau apspriežot MDX40, lielākā daļa saka, ka kaut ko tādu var daudz lētāk uzbūvēt, tad jātic vien ir - beigu beigās šo produktu tirgo juridiska persona - starpnieks/izplatītājs, kurš arī grib ēst...  
Interesē, pa kādām naudām var kāds piedāvāt uzbūvēt tādu pašu, ar nelieliem uzlabojumiem - nepieciešams, lai ņem arī alumīniju un nepieciešams apstrādes laukuma izmērs lielāks, aptuveni 500 (X) x 400 (Y) x 200 (Z) mm   Nepieciešams pilnīgs 3D un mechanical resolution nedrīkst būt sliktāks par mdx40. rekur MDX40 specifikācija http://www.rolanddg.com/product/3d/3d/mdx-40/spec.html  Ātrumi un 95% citas lietas man tur nav skaidras, par cik neesmu speciālists. Vizuālajam noformējumam arī nav nozīmes, šeit ir iespēja ierubīt riktīgu costsaving!  ::

----------


## Epis

šeit ir tas links par to mazo iekārtu http://cncbridges.com/ un tās iekārtas viss pamats x,y,z asis nezinu vai galvenais motors arī nāk līdz bet tās 3 asis maksā pie 600$ vienīgi viņiem tagat mājaslapā bīj rakstīts kad pasūtot jāgaida  60-90dienas jo viņi tikai 4 pamatus var mēnesī uztaisīt  ::  
un šeit ir vesels topiks cnc zonā par vīņu šito produktu un čupa ar komentāriem atsauksmēm 
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24879
un šī iekārta tika novērtēta kā ļoti laba priekš visādiem šikiem darbiņiem lasat un skataties tālāk paši.

+ nopērc motorus, elektroniku un iekārta tev ir gatava ! (nekas pat nav jātaisa tikai jāsaliek kopā )

----------


## kakjis

tam, kas ar to ikdienā saskaras vai kuru interesē process, tas liekas viegli un saprotami... mani vairāk interesē gala produkts un tā iespējas, nevis kā tas aparāts tiek/ir uzbūvēts... tāpēc ir pircējs un ir pārdevējs - maizi taču tu arī necep priekš sevis, kaut gan no pankūku mīklas itin viegli kaut kas sanāktu...  ::

----------


## LED

shis tas pieejams arii uz vietas. http://www.promalv.lv/?pid=25&kid=37&pkid=15&prid=143 Tur pat arii citi modeli

----------


## Raimonds1

Šodien biju Valmiera, ELKO GC pametināju dzelzi, alumīniju , nerūsējošo, iesaku , rīt līdz 13 00, Mūrmuižas 12 laikam - netālu no dzelzcela stacijas, pāri sliedēm   ::

----------


## LED

http://cnc.net.ua/sruby_trapezowe.htm

šādas tādas mantiņas priekš cnc

----------

